# I feel whole again.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I now have a 2 ⭐ rating back on my list. I feel whole again, got all the stars covered again.

My 2⭐ appeared along with a report for Car Smell and a report for Vehicle cleanliness.

I'm thinking my 2 ⭐ was meant for another driver and given to me on accident. Don't care I'll take it, that spot has been lonely for a long time now. Should stay filled for a good year now.


----------

